# American Flagfish sold as 'community' fish... Eep!



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

My 6x American Flagfish (Jordanella Floridae) in my 30gal brackish tank are very happy, and very healthy, and in full breeding colors. This makes them incredibly aggressive. They are even more aggressive than my Convict Cichlids get when brooding.

I have two small 1.5" juvenile Ceylon puffers in there with them, and I thought the AFF would be "just strong enough" to withstand the puffers (the puffers haven't bothered them at all), and the AFF are excellent algae eaters, which has been a problem in my brackish tank (1.05sg with marine salt), with its abundance of nutrients, fluorescent light, and the very high GH/KH of the incoming tapwater.

However, the 6 AFF are SO AGGRESSIVE, that I'm going to have to move all but one or two out of the tank, because they are pestering my poor puffer, and I don't want him to get sick, or hurt. The 'alpha-male' in particular pecks away at the happy little puffer, who motors away, and then comes right back for more. 

My puffers are killers, if you put a guppy in, he'll be bitten in half in two seconds, and snails don't last more than a second. But as far as I know the puffers have never ever so much as nipped a fin on any of the AFF.

I highly recommend the AFF, but I think I'll try to trade 4 of them away. They are beautiful fish, and the color is incredible if you get them healthy.
It's really fun to have an actual North American Species in one's aquarium,
too. 

Warren


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL I agree!!!! I had a tro and as soon as they reached maturity all hell broke loose!

I had to keep my male alone and my two females in another tank. If he even saw them he'd get all into breeding mode and mean again. 

Otherwise... lovely fish :3


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

The biggest male is gorgeous, huge, and mean as hell. 

W


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey, American flagfish! Cool!
Where did you get them?
Let's see some pics! 
(I can't believe they harass your puffer! Wow, that's serious aggression.)

PS -- If you have puffers, do you want some snails? I have an excess of snails right now.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes I always need snails! Not MTS though.

If you have a LOT of regular snails, ie non-Malaysian-Trumpet snails (shells too hard for my poor puffers to crack), bring em over and you can have two free American Flagfish! 

I'll take some pics of my lovely boy. (The most aggressive male). I think the puffers had enough today and took a nip at his lovely fins. He's not perfect anymore. I just moved him to his own tank tonight. 

I got him at the BigAls in thornhill after looking EVERYWHERE with no luck at all. PJs kept saying "we're getting some on wednesday", and then they never came. BA's scarborough has NEVER had them that I now of, nor PetSmart, nor anyplace within 40km of me. I drove up north on the hwy400 just to get the AFF. It was worth it, they're great fish.

Warren


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I've got mostly ramshorn snails. They should be OK for your puffer to eat. (I used to have Carinotetraodon puffers and they would just suck the snails out of their shells).

Where are you located? I'm in the Annex.


----------

